# Could not import the clipboard because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered.



## rainerseidel (Jul 27, 2015)

This one is particularly annoying.  I use Creative Suite 2, Photoshop with Windows XP Pro.  I have the latest update(s).
When I open Photoshop, I constantly receive the message "Could not import the clipboard because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered."  I hit [OK] and the message reappears in about 5 sec.
I have both run Photoshop as the first ap on the computer (prior to anything being on the Clipboard) and I ahve manually cleared the Clipboard.
I have also re-installed the CS2.
Please help...
Could not importthe clipboard because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi rainerseidel, welcome to the forum!  You could try the suggestions on this thread: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/my_photoshop_used_to_work_now_what


----------



## sealixir (May 6, 2016)

Via guide below, you may get your .psd data back, but in case it can’t assist you, then look at topics below collected for complicated cases
Photoshop Repair Toolbox - solution designed for very crashed .psd files, which can’t be restored by another ways


----------

